# Dead Space 2: Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde absichtlich heruntergeschraubt



## SebastianThoeing (11. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dead Space 2: Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde absichtlich heruntergeschraubt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dead Space 2: Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde absichtlich heruntergeschraubt


----------



## billy336 (11. Januar 2012)

den hardcore-modus fand ich am anfang schon ziemlich frustrierend mit nur 3x speichern. besser hätten mir schwerere gegner, levels gefallen mit unbegrenzten speicherpunkten. im grunde war der hc nur ein reines "auswendiglernen" des gesamten spiels, danach wars einfach.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Januar 2012)

Ich muss zugeben: Ich hab nur Teil 1 gespielt, aber zu schwer war mir das Spiel zu keinem Moment, da fand ich z. B. Doom 3 DEUTLICH schwerer. Wenn ich mir den Endgegner so anschaue, war Dead Space 1 eher zu leicht, finde ich. Wo da "schwierige, lange und komplexe" Level vorgekommen sein könnten, fällt mir gerade auch nicht ein, im Zweifel gab es ja die Möglichkeit sich den Weg zum nächsten Missionsziel einfach anzeigen zu lassen. Außerdem kann man ja immer noch den Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern, was sich allerdings nur auf die Kämpfe auswirkt.


----------



## Zocker4ever (11. Januar 2012)

trairig


----------



## N7ghty (11. Januar 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben: Ich hab nur Teil 1 gespielt, aber zu schwer war mir das Spiel zu keinem Moment, da fand ich z. B. Doom 3 DEUTLICH schwerer. Wenn ich mir den Endgegner so anschaue, war Dead Space 1 eher zu leicht, finde ich. Wo da "schwierige, lange und komplexe" Level vorgekommen sein könnten, fällt mir gerade auch nicht ein, im Zweifel gab es ja die Möglichkeit sich den Weg zum nächsten Missionsziel einfach anzeigen zu lassen. Außerdem kann man ja immer noch den Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern, was sich allerdings nur auf die Kämpfe auswirkt.


 Muss ich dir zustimmen, ich hab auch nur den ersten Teil gespielt und erinner mich an keinen frustrierenden Moment. Die Bossgegner waren auch verhältnismäßig einfach zu besiegen. Das versteh ich jetzt nun wirklich nicht. Na, vielleicht waren das ja Wii-Spieler


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Naja, was will man denn machen? Wenn bei so einem Spiel 20% der Testspieler GAR nicht zurechtkommen, obwohl sie (was zu vermuten ist) sicher zur normalen Zielgruppe gehörten, dann mutiert das Spiel zum Game für Hardcorezocker, und das ist nunmal nicht rentabel und würde darin münden, dass solche Spiele ganz verschwinden... 

Selbst Leute wie ich, die relativ gesehen (wenn ich es mit meinem Bekanntenkreis vergleiche) sehr viel spielen, verzweifeln manchmal an dem ein oder anderen Spiel an einer bestimmten Stelle, und da auch nicht jeder eine Engelsgeduld und hohen Enthusiasmus hat, verschwindet so was dann oft auch schnell in der Ecke... ich hab zB bei Witcher 2 bei dem Kampf gegen diese eine Krake am Ufer 30 (!) mal neu geladen und nur deswegen nicht das Spiel in die Ecke gezimmert, weil andere mir versicherten, dass es doch an sich gar nicht so schwer ist...


Die Frage bei DS2 ist aber, ob jetzt das ganze Spiel vereinfacht wurde oder nur bestimmte Stellen ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn's unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt und davon einen richtig knackigen, dann ist das ja kein Problem. Das Problem bei manchen Spielen ist aber, dass der eine Schwierigkeitsgrad zu leicht ist und wenn man eins höher geht, dann wieder zu schwer. Da fehlt schon manchmal die richtige Balance 
Wie schwer Dead Space 2 war, weiß ich gar nicht mehr. Muss das irgendwann nochmal spielen.
Generell hab ich aber kein Problem damit, wenn es im Spiel mal eine richtig schwere Stelle gibt, für die man 20, 30 Versuche braucht. Das ist ja dann schon auch eine Herausforderung und bleibt einem auch irgendwie dann länger im Gedächtnis, als wenn man überall leicht durchhüpft.


----------



## anjuna80 (11. Januar 2012)

Die richtige Balance zu finden ist sicher auch eines der zeitraubenden Aspekte einer Spieleentwicklung. Das Spiel ist quasi fertig, doch um jetzt wirklich auszutesten, dass die Schwierigkeitsgrade sowohl Einsteiger als auch Normal- und Hardcorespieler zufrieden stellen, fehlt am Schluss einfach die Zeit und das Geld.
Deshalb wird, wie in diesem Falle, es einfach nur für die breite Masse angepasst, so dass jeder irgendwie durchkommt


----------



## d00mfreak (11. Januar 2012)

Tja, mittlerweile muss man Maus und Tastatur mit den Füßen bedienen, will man an solche Spiele noch als Herausforderung betrachten. Und das gerade bei einem erwachseneren Spiel wie Dead Space.


----------



## Fight_Angel (11. Januar 2012)

Für mich war es trotz alledem eins der besten Spiele 2011. Die sagten doch auch dass sie den Horror rausgenommen haben damit die Leute beim Spielen nicht so viel Angst haben müssen -.-


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Januar 2012)

Ich finde beide DS Teile hätten etwas schwerer sein können. Hab eigentlich beide Teile vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her ungefähr auf dem gleichen Level gesehn. 
Auf Normal waren beide recht leicht, aber auf schwer und Alptraum fand ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad ok.
Trotzdem ist zu hoffen das DS3 nicht noch mehr entschlackt wird und wir plötzlich einen Weltraum-Shooter a la COD vorgesetzt bekommen


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> enerell hab ich aber kein Problem damit, wenn es im Spiel mal eine richtig schwere Stelle gibt, für die man 20, 30 Versuche braucht. Das ist ja dann schon auch eine Herausforderung und bleibt einem auch irgendwie dann länger im Gedächtnis, als wenn man überall leicht durchhüpft.


 klar, aber wenn man als jemand, der mit dem Normalbürger verglichen ein "Spielefreak" ist und 6-7 Games pro Jahr kauft dann 20 mal nachladen muss OBWOHL man meint, sein bestes getan zu haben UND bis zu der Stelle auch viel leichter durchkam, dann ist das für viele ZU frustrierend. Da hab ich Spiele lieber, wo man zwar an vielen Stellen mal nachladen muss, aber pro "Problemstelle" dann auch im Schnitt nicht mehr als 3-4 mal, oder was auch okay ist: wenn man selber weiss, was man verbockt hat, dann dürfen es auch mehr Nachlader sein. Wenn es aber nicht nachvollziehbar, sondern einfach nur schwer ist, dann ist das für mich Bockmist.

zB Batman - AA hab ich frustriert aufgegeben, als ich nach einer Befreiungsaktion in einem Labor eine Art Kampfarena eingesperrt wurde und gegen so einen Berserker kämpfen musste - ich hab es ums Verrecken nicht geschafft (bzw Verrecken: DAS hab ich gschafft...). BIS zu der Stelle musste ich zwar immer wieder "mal" neu antreten, aber es war fair. 


Oder Spiele mit Open World wie Skyrim, wo Du dann sagen kannst "okay, dafür bin ich wohl noch nicht reif - see you later Dragonator..."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2012)

Bin ja generell jener Typ von Spieler, der bei jedem Spiel (egal welches Genre) immer den mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad wählt.
Habe ich bei DS1 + 2 nicht anders gemacht. Beim ersten Teil fand ich diesen genau richtig. Neben einfachen Abschnitten kamen viele Momente mit ordentlichen Gegner-Massen, darunter einige starke Necromorph-Typen. Neben den allgemeinen Schocks kam ich besonders in solchen Szenen öfters in Schwitzen, und richtig fordernd waren die Kämpfe gegen die großen Brutes auf engstem Raum.

Dead Space 2 hatte den kleinen Nachteil, dass man die darin auftauchenden Necromorphs größtenteils vom Vorgänger kannte und bereits wusste, wie man diese am effektivsten bekämpfen konnte. Die Erfahrung war eben schon da.
Allerdings waren diese Raptoren-ähnlichen Stalker die Hölle, die Viecher haben mir mit ihren Lauten und ihre Schnelligkeit ordentlich Muffensausen beschert 

Allgemein waren beide Spiele fair, der anbahnende dritte Teil müsste nur bessere, forderndere und vor allem MEHR Bosskämpfe beinhalten. Das wäre ein guter Schritt nach vorne.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, was will man denn machen? Wenn bei so einem Spiel 20% der Testspieler GAR nicht zurechtkommen, obwohl sie (was zu vermuten ist) sicher zur normalen Zielgruppe gehörten, dann mutiert das Spiel zum Game für Hardcorezocker, und das ist nunmal nicht rentabel und würde darin münden, dass solche Spiele ganz verschwinden...
> 
> Selbst Leute wie ich, die relativ gesehen (wenn ich es mit meinem Bekanntenkreis vergleiche) sehr viel spielen, verzweifeln manchmal an dem ein oder anderen Spiel an einer bestimmten Stelle, und da auch nicht jeder eine Engelsgeduld und hohen Enthusiasmus hat, verschwindet so was dann oft auch schnell in der Ecke... ich hab zB bei Witcher 2 bei dem Kampf gegen diese eine Krake am Ufer 30 (!) mal neu geladen und nur deswegen nicht das Spiel in die Ecke gezimmert, weil andere mir versicherten, dass es doch an sich gar nicht so schwer ist...
> 
> ...




Bin bei the witcher 2 gerade bei dem (Ist wohl kein Spoiler, da er schon im Trailer vorkam) Geisterendgegner und krieg ihn ums verrecken nicht hin.

Und ich dachte nach dem Glatzkopf könnte es nicht mehr schlimmer kommen.
Dieses Spiel hat einen extremen Schwierigkeitsgrad bei Bossen.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bin bei the witcher 2 gerade bei dem (Ist wohl kein Spoiler, da er schon im Trailer vorkam) Geisterendgegner und krieg ihn ums verrecken nicht hin.
> 
> Und ich dachte nach dem Glatzkopf könnte es nicht mehr schlimmer kommen.
> Dieses Spiel hat einen extremen Schwierigkeitsgrad bei Bossen.


 
Meinst du im letzten Akt den Typen, den man hinter diesem Rätsel-Durchgang in den unterirdischen Gängen erreicht und der seine Viecher auf einen hetzt? Den, muss ich zugeben, hab ich nicht besiegt. Ich hab es ca. 30 oder 40 mal versucht, alle möglichen Tränke eingeschmissen usw. und irgendwann aufgegeben. Ist aber nur ein optionaler Boss, den man nicht unbedingt besiegen muss. Selbst nachdem ich mir den Kampf nochmal auf youtube angeschaut habe, hab ich's nicht hingekriegt. Auf mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad fing das Spiel schon ziemlich schwer an, wurde (bis auf diesen einen Boss) allerdings immer einfacher, finde ich.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. Januar 2012)

Ich meinte den Draug, in der Quest "die ewige Schlacht". 

Nach Monatelanger Abstinenz habe ich mich nach meinem post wieder drangesetzt und habe ihn beim ersten mal besiegt.
Das es immer einfacher wird, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Nur die Bosse sind unfassbar schwer.


----------



## billy336 (12. Januar 2012)

den schwierigkeitsgrad von dead space 2 finde ich eigentlich optimal. z.b. der endkampf: mit der laserkanone, schafft den jedes kind selbst auf hardcore. ein schuss auf die alte, ein schuss auf den marker und 1x sekundärfeuer auf die ads. das insgesamt 3x dann ist der kampf gewonnen ohne einen kratzer, . mit derm plasmacutter ist der endkampf auf hc fast unmöglich dagegen. somit ist der höchste schwierigkeitsgrad locker machbar, aber man kann sich selbst herausforderungen stellen wie: das gesamte spiel nur den cutter oder die harpune verwenden etc. das macht spass und frustriert nicht, man kann ja im notfall die waffe wechseln, wenns zu happig wird usw.


----------



## billy336 (12. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Draug, in der Quest "die ewige Schlacht".
> 
> Nach Monatelanger Abstinenz habe ich mich nach meinem post wieder drangesetzt und habe ihn beim ersten mal besiegt.
> Das es immer einfacher wird, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Nur die Bosse sind unfassbar schwer.


 
spielst du auf schwer, oder gar dunkel? 
die endgegner in w2 sind ab "schwer" auch nur mit viel glück zu meistern, weswegen ich den spielmodus "wahnsinnig" für wahnsinnig halte^^ (weiss nicht, ob den jemals einer geschafft hat^^) verzweifelt bin ich das 1. mal an leto in den ruinen und später ebenfalls an dem draug. eine gute kombination aus waffen-skillung und alchemie-skillung haben mir dann nach mehrmaligem anlauf geholfen. der endkampf wird nochmal etwas knackig, vor allem wenn diese verfluchten quick-time events plötzlich auftauchen, du ne falsche taste drückst und den ganzen shice kampf wieder von vorne machen musst^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Januar 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> spielst du auf schwer, oder gar dunkel?
> die endgegner in w2 sind ab "schwer" auch nur mit viel glück zu meistern, weswegen ich den spielmodus "wahnsinnig" für wahnsinnig halte^^ (weiss nicht, ob den jemals einer geschafft hat^^) verzweifelt bin ich das 1. mal an leto in den ruinen und später ebenfalls an dem draug. eine gute kombination aus waffen-skillung und alchemie-skillung haben mir dann nach mehrmaligem anlauf geholfen. der endkampf wird nochmal etwas knackig, vor allem wenn diese verfluchten quick-time events plötzlich auftauchen, du ne falsche taste drückst und den ganzen shice kampf wieder von vorne machen musst^^


 
den draug und den endkampf fand ich eigentlich recht simpel zumindest im vergleich zu den vorherigen bossfights.
richtig üble probleme hatte ich bei dem ersten kampf gegen leto da hab ich garantiert zwichen 20 und 30 versuche gebraucht. 
wobei ich am anfang aber bei fast jedem kampf ordentlich fighten musste. vor allem die gruppen kämpfe waren hart. 
bin stolz darauf es auf schwer durchbekommen zu haben, auf wahnsinnig würde ich es mir aber nicht antun wollen 
das wäre dann ja wahrscheinlich fast so wie dark souls


----------



## hifumi (12. Januar 2012)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Die richtige Balance zu finden ist sicher auch eines der zeitraubenden Aspekte einer Spieleentwicklung. Das Spiel ist quasi fertig, doch um jetzt wirklich auszutesten, dass die Schwierigkeitsgrade sowohl Einsteiger als auch Normal- und Hardcorespieler zufrieden stellen, fehlt am Schluss einfach die Zeit und das Geld.
> Deshalb wird, wie in diesem Falle, es einfach nur für die breite Masse angepasst, so dass jeder irgendwie durchkommt


 
Stimmt, und die meisten Spiele machen das mit Dingen wie regenerierendem Leben. So hat jeder Spieler der bis zu einer bestimmten Stelle im Spiel kommt die gleichen Voraussetzungen. Dead Space macht es sich da aber zumindest ein wenig schwerer, denn ein Spieler der z.B. nur ein klein wenig schlechter ist als ein anderer, wird auf Dauer mehr Munition, Leben und somit auch Geld verbrauchen und kommt dann an einer bestimmten Stelle evtl. mit sehr viel weniger Ausrüstung an - so wird diese Stelle dann nochmal extra schwieriger.
Da sowas schwer zu balancieren ist machen es sich viele Entwickler einfach, indem sie es nicht zulassen, dass ein Spieler langfristig in eine Sackgasse läuft.

Ich möchte aber auch wetten, dass die Testspieler alle mit einem Gamepad gespielt haben, statt mit Tastatur und Maus. Dead Space ist auch so ein Fall von schludriger Anpassung (Waffenauswahl) und der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht angepasst. Während es mit einem Gamepad recht schwierig ist einem Gegner gezielt die Arme oder Beine ab zu schießen, ist das mit der Maus bei so langsamen Gegnern überhaupt kein Problem. Klar, dass viele PC Spieler vom Schwierigkeitsgrad enttäuscht sind.


----------



## byaliar (12. Januar 2012)

nun Dead space 2 war gut und teilweise schwer (ich Spielte mitn Pad am PC, ich kann zwar auch die tastamaus nehmen aber das Spielgefühl passt mir nicht)
nungut zu schwer war es nicht aber dafür Fair und genau das war richtig, einzigste szene die nervte war die kometen ausweich level.das musste man auswendig lernen.
Die gegner waren zwar Dumm aber zahlreich und genau das ist der schwierigkeits level des Spiels je höher  der Schwierigkeitslevel desto mehr gegner weniger Muni und schneller tot.
wer das Spiel am anfang (erste runde) Schwer einstellt ist ziemlich Dumm nähmlich dann wird es Schwer, wegen muni mangel und zu vielen gegnern. manchmal hilft da auch Flucht (ausser es ist script basierend so gedacht bis man alle erledigt hatt.

Im ganzen ist das Spiel gut ausgeglichen. Aber ein paar harte nüsse im Spielverlauf hätten auch gut getan. (als zusätzliche Level)


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (12. Januar 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> den draug und den endkampf fand ich eigentlich recht simpel zumindest im vergleich zu den vorherigen bossfights.
> richtig üble probleme hatte ich bei dem ersten kampf gegen leto da hab ich garantiert zwichen 20 und 30 versuche gebraucht.
> wobei ich am anfang aber bei fast jedem kampf ordentlich fighten musste. vor allem die gruppen kämpfe waren hart.
> bin stolz darauf es auf schwer durchbekommen zu haben, auf wahnsinnig würde ich es mir aber nicht antun wollen
> das wäre dann ja wahrscheinlich fast so wie dark souls


 

Tatsächlich war leto ein Albtraum, gerade sein "wegstoß" Zauber. Ich hätte fast geweint/ meinen Bildschirm mit meiner Tastatur verprügelt. 
Aber nachdem ich es nach langer Zeit wieder reingelegt habe und den Draug besiegte, muss ich sagen: Die Grafik ist im Vergleich zu Skyrim eine echte Wohltat. Da merkt man erst die Unzulänglichkeiten anderer Spiele. 

Bin jetzt in Loc Muinne, verfeindete Lager zusammen in einer Stadt, super Atmo!

Zu Dark souls: Es ist wahnsinnig schwer (im übrigens haben sich die Entwickler von TW2 ein Beispiel an Demons souls genommen, was die Schwierigkeit erklärt), aber auch fairer. 
Wenn man in Dark souls stirbt, ist es immer die eigene Schuld. 
Das Gefühl habe ich in TW2 nicht immer. Wenn ich rechtzeitig weghechte, aber trotzdem getroffen werde.
Trotzdem gelungen, wenn ich es zb. mit Assassins Creed vergleiche, was einen grotesk einfachen Schwierigkeitsgrad hatte. 
(fun fact: Im ersten ingame vid zu assassins Creed stirbt Altair nach 3 Schlägen^^)


----------

